# 30 hp Tohatsu 4 stroke Prop Recommendations



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

I’m getting same performance w mine on a whipray w the 13p not sure of my rpm tho

That seat is rad! solid idea


----------



## abain225 (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks! Yeah I've tried to be creative and thrifty with my boat. There's actually a cushion I have that goes on top of that utilities box. The boat was bare when I bought it years ago and I've just added piece by piece as time went on. Some things look semi professional, and some not so much lol. Back to the prop, I'm hoping that I can get closer to 6000 rpm and maybe get top speed close to 35 mph. There's a good prop guy down the road from me, but he was a little high on his prices, so I was hoping to get some feedback and source the prop online to save a few bucks. If I pick up a different prop, I'll let you know how it works out. Thanks for the reply!


----------

